# 2011 CAAD10 4 color



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Black/White on the 10-4 is identical to the one on the 10-5?


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes; They both are black with white lettering, and white on the fork and rear stays.....it is the same frame/paint just with different components (rival or 105).


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks. I ordered a black/white caad10-4 yesterday but the LBS didn't have the 10-4 frame so the guy offered me the 10-5 black frame which he said was the exact same color as the 10-4's. The catalog describes the 10-4 black with magnesium white but doesn't mention the "magnesium" part for the 10-5. Anyway, I called and switched to the 10-3 white/black combo this morning. =)



jcgill said:


> Yes; They both are black with white lettering, and white on the fork and rear stays.....it is the same frame/paint just with different components (rival or 105).


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Good choice on getting the 10-3. I have the 10-3 in Black and Green, i am extremely happy with mine, i love it!


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

I actually got the 10-4 but chose the 10-3 white/black frame =)


----------



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

That black and green is an amazing combo for sure. very nice looking bike for sure.


----------

